# Isis had triplets today!!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Isis had her triplets today! They are adorable... 2 boys and 1 girl. Here are their "still wet" pictures.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow. pretty!!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awww  I love the doe and the red/white buck... Soooo cute!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Sweet babies! Too cute!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome! congrats


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, I am a sucker for the goaties with little pink noses! They are soooo adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute!! Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute...congrats.... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

adorable!!    

congrats :greengrin:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

:leap: 

Grats on a bundle of cuties!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! :balloons: They're precious! That lil doeling is cute as a button.

Deb Mc


----------

